# Wife's english language proof- Mumbai



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,
Is there any one on the forum who has got the letter from Mumbai University to prove that a person has studied all his life in english.
I need to know the process to get that letter.
Will be thankful

thanks
sandeepraj


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi,
> Is there any one on the forum who has got the letter from Mumbai University to prove that a person has studied all his life in english.
> I need to know the process to get that letter.
> Will be thankful
> ...


Hi

It will be much easier for you to get your wife to write the IETLS and get the threshold scores. its a more secure option

The university is not known to be helpful in issuing such certificates and when it comes to immigration given that you are from Indian IELTS is the safer bet in seeing the application through

IELTS is not difficult really and with some study your wife should be able to score 6 or above


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

As far as I know, score 4.5 is all you need in every module if you are going towards IELTS for your dependant (Wife).


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with Pradiprn. IELTS is a much better option. 4.5 score is roughly high school level English. My wife is hesitant but is planning to take the exam in March end.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jivesha said:


> I agree with Pradiprn. IELTS is a much better option. 4.5 score is roughly high school level English. My wife is hesitant but is planning to take the exam in March end.


My wife also troubled to face Ielts.
She went for a coaching and got 5 score.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks all of you guys for your replies. Still i just want to check if any one from Mumbai University has got such a leter


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Thanks all of you guys for your replies. Still i just want to check if any one from Mumbai University has got such a leter


Did your wife study directly from Mumbai University or was she in an affliated college?

I submitted a letter from my wife's college which is affiliated to Pune University which worked OK. The college admin was very co-operative and they said that many students take that kind of letter each year.

All the best.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Thanks all of you guys for your replies. Still i just want to check if any one from Mumbai University has got such a leter


Hi Sandeep...I guess we don't have to produce the letter from university but we need to provide them the letters from the schools(from standard 1 to 10th) and junior college (HSC)of spouse where it clearly states that the medium of instructions were in English (Thats what my agent told me and done the same thing)
Further it depends on the CO whether to accept those evidence or shall ask your spouse to take the IELTS....good luck


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi Sandeep...I guess we don't have to produce the letter from university but we need to provide them the letters from the schools(from standard 1 to 10th) and junior college (HSC)of spouse where it clearly states that the medium of instructions were in English (Thats what my agent told me and done the same thing)
> Further it depends on the CO whether to accept those evidence or shall ask your spouse to take the IELTS....good luck


Does her consolidated mark sheet or transfer certificate from college either UG or PG has medium of instruction mentioned?
my wife's MoI is mentioned so i am still in a dilemma whether to get a letter from college or not.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Did your wife study directly from Mumbai University or was she in an affliated college?
> 
> I submitted a letter from my wife's college which is affiliated to Pune University which worked OK. The college admin was very co-operative and they said that many students take that kind of letter each year.
> 
> All the best.


Hi.
Even I am planning to get a letter from the college. Is there any particular format? Or any specific thing should be mentioned on that letter.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> Hi.
> Even I am planning to get a letter from the college. Is there any particular format? Or any specific thing should be mentioned on that letter.


When we went to my wife's college we were surprised they had a ready format on a word file. Get it on their letter head with the stamp and signature of a suitable authority. I got the sign from the college registrar.

It was something like,

*To whomsoever it may concern

Ms. xyz studied in our college from years so and so and completed her Graduation in <FIELD> and was awarded the Bachelor of <FIELD> degree in year so and so...

We confirm that she was a good student and the medium of instructions in all the years of study was in English.*


Hope this helps


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Does her consolidated mark sheet or transfer certificate from college either UG or PG has medium of instruction mentioned?
> my wife's MoI is mentioned so i am still in a dilemma whether to get a letter from college or not.


Nope...the moi is not mentioned on certi hence the institutions certificate is required.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks a lot for your replies,

My Wife has studied her MBA from Indore University who are not ready to give any letter. However, she did her BCOM from an Affiliated College from Indore, who are ready to give the letter but the marksheets don't mention the name of the college, but they mention the name of the university.

My Brother in law and sister are also applying and sister has completed her MCom from Mumbai University, and they are also willing to apply hence we need letters from Indore and Mumbai University..hence i wanted to know if anyone has got these letters from them?

For my wife, her college letter on their letter head. will it work?..the question is specific since her makrsheets dont have college name rather they carry university name on them. the letter could be signed by HOD.

thanks
sandeepraj


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Did your wife study directly from Mumbai University or was she in an affliated college?
> 
> I submitted a letter from my wife's college which is affiliated to Pune University which worked OK. The college admin was very co-operative and they said that many students take that kind of letter each year.
> 
> All the best.


Hi atsurti,
Did the marksheets of your wife mention Pune University on them or they carry the name of the college?..in my wife's case, they mention the universitys name..


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi atsurti,
> Did the marksheets of your wife mention Pune University on them or they carry the name of the college?..in my wife's case, they mention the universitys name..


In Pune University, if you studied in an affiliated college then the marksheets and the certificate are from the University but both of them have the name of the college mentioned on them.

If you have studied directly in a faculty of the Pune university then it will not have those details.

Sad Mumbai Univ is not co-operative. 

The letter from the college worked in my wife's case. Check if the letter from the college has words like "affiliated to so and so University"


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

atsurti said:


> When we went to my wife's college we were surprised they had a ready format on a word file. Get it on their letter head with the stamp and signature of a suitable authority. I got the sign from the college registrar.
> 
> It was something like,
> 
> ...


My CO rejected the letter from college for my wife because there was no mention of university in it. She wanted to see the same on the *letter head* and a clear mention of the course studied. In addition, all the marksheets/transcripts were requested (though we provided already). Now, we have submitted the letter in those lines and waiting for CO's response.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> Hi.
> Even I am planning to get a letter from the college. Is there any particular format? Or any specific thing should be mentioned on that letter.


The format specified by atsurti looks good enough. However, I can confirm this after I get the nod from my CO as I have used a very similar format.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks guys, Oz, please do respond on what transpires between u and GOD(case officer)


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> thanks guys, Oz, please do respond on what transpires between u and GOD(case officer)


GODDESS in my case


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Is IELTS required to my husband if i apply for 176?


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Elekter said:


> Is IELTS required to my husband if i apply for 176?


For 175,
the main applicant requires it . secondary applicant can manage a letter from university too if he doesnot want too.

Dont know about 176 really


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> For 175,
> the main applicant requires it . secondary applicant can manage a letter from university too if he doesnot want too.
> 
> Dont know about 176 really


Thanks anyway!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

My engineering degree having 2 language, on the top its written in tamil and bottom its English, do i need a transcripts letter? Both tamil and English says about the degree certificate.

My degree certificate and mark list is in the University letter head but course completion letter in college letter head, can anyone suggest which letter head I need to get letter?


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi sandeep,

I was in the same situation like you. My wife did BSc. from Kolkata University and after that BEd. from IGNOU. I wrote to IGNOU New Delhi Explaining them the situation they Issued me a letter stating for two years medium of instruction was English with her roll No. on it ( I attached her BEd. Degree Notary Copy also)and the same from Kolkata University and it was accepted by DIAC.


good luck


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> My engineering degree having 2 language, on the top its written in tamil and bottom its English, do i need a transcripts letter? Both tamil and English says about the degree certificate.
> 
> My degree certificate and mark list is in the University letter head but course completion letter in college letter head, can anyone suggest which letter head I need to get letter?


I have the same as you. Degree award certificate is in both tamil/english. now, what letter you want? English language certificate?


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks naved1970


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

OzWay said:


> The format specified by atsurti looks good enough. However, I can confirm this after I get the nod from my CO as I have used a very similar format.


...and YES, I confirm that this format is good enough to be valid. My wife's certificate in a similar format got approved by DIAC.


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*General or Academic*

Hi ...I have a doubt in this. If we were to give IELTS as the english language proof for secondary applicant, then wheather it should be IELTS General or Academic module? Or is any one of these fine ?


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi ...I have a doubt in this. If we were to give IELTS as the english language proof for secondary applicant, then wheather it should be IELTS General or Academic module? Or is any one of these fine ?


I read somewhere that unless mentioned, we all need to give General test for my primary, secondary or any other dependant. I read it on the diac website....i will try and find an exact source for it.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

atsurti said:


> In Pune University, if you studied in an affiliated college then the marksheets and the certificate are from the University but both of them have the name of the college mentioned on them.
> 
> If you have studied directly in a faculty of the Pune university then it will not have those details.
> 
> ...


atsurti - Which college has your wife studied in ? You mention that if the college is affiliated to Univ of Pune, they might be helpful in giving the letter for english medium. 
In the visa application, we always mention the actual name of the University from which we got the degree (in our case Univ of Pune). But will the college letter still work ?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

sherlock said:


> atsurti - Which college has your wife studied in ? You mention that if the college is affiliated to Univ of Pune, they might be helpful in giving the letter for english medium.
> In the visa application, we always mention the actual name of the University from which we got the degree (in our case Univ of Pune). But will the college letter still work ?


In my wife's case, the college letter was accepted by CO. It has to be on the college letter head and signed by authorized signatory (preferably principal or the in-charge). 

Does the original degree certificate from u'sity (and/or the mark lists) mention the name of the college through which she appeared for the exams? 

Letter head would ideally mention this phrase - "affiliated to Univ of Pune".


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

OzWay said:


> In my wife's case, the college letter was accepted by CO. It has to be on the college letter head and signed by authorized signatory (preferably principal or the in-charge).
> 
> Does the original degree certificate from u'sity (and/or the mark lists) mention the name of the college through which she appeared for the exams?
> 
> Letter head would ideally mention this phrase - "affiliated to Univ of Pune".


Ah yes, the degree certificate has the college name. Good, so this means that college certificate will most likely work for her.

Thanks !


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Ozway...

Can you share the format with us pls ?



OzWay said:


> ...and YES, I confirm that this format is good enough to be valid. My wife's certificate in a similar format got approved by DIAC.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi Ozway...
> 
> Can you share the format with us pls ?


This was what we used. Hope it helps. Good Luck 

----------------------------------------------------

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN


This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of <full name>. She was a student of this college <college name> (affiliated to <Univ name> University) from <mm/yyyy> to <mm/yyyy>, and completed her 3-year bachelor degree in <course/specialization> in <mm/yyyy>. The details of the subjects studied are available in her mark sheets.

During her time studying with us, she proved to be a good student with a keen mind and a willingness to work hard to learn. The medium of the study was in ENGLISH during the complete tenure of the course. English was studied as the First language. She has good oral and written communication skills in English.



Name of the authorized person


Signature and seal of the authorized person


Contact details

Phone:
e-mail:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks Ozway...

we need to be ready with this while lodging the Visa ?
My wife has done 3 years of diploma in ETC and 3 years of degree from different collage...Do I have to get the same certificate from Diploma collage as well ?
Mar sheet and degree certificate is also required ?





OzWay said:


> This was what we used. Hope it helps. Good Luck
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> thanks Ozway...
> 
> we need to be ready with this while lodging the Visa ?
> My wife has done 3 years of diploma in ETC and 3 years of degree from different collage...Do I have to get the same certificate from Diploma collage as well ?
> Mar sheet and degree certificate is also required ?


Certificate from degree college alone is sufficient.
And yes, provide this to DIAC along with your visa application. CO will anyway ask for it the moment he doesn't find IELTS score of spouse.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

gr8....thanks Ozway...




OzWay said:


> Certificate from degree college alone is sufficient.
> And yes, provide this to DIAC along with your visa application. CO will anyway ask for it the moment he doesn't find IELTS score of spouse.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi ...I have a doubt in this. If we were to give IELTS as the english language proof for secondary applicant, then wheather it should be IELTS General or Academic module? Or is any one of these fine ?


IELTS General.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello Guys!

Need help. My CO has also asked for the proof of functional english for my wife. I have submitted the following:

1) Master of Arts - English Literature degree from Meerut University
2) MBA (HRM) from IGNOU, Delhi

But, I suspect the CO may ask for the univ letter or do you think he'll be kind enough to consider her MA in English Literature degree as it cannot be taught in any other language than english itself?

I have been calling IGNOU since last week but they keep giving me a new no. to call everytime. I have spoken to atleast 8-10 people by now and they don't have a clue how to get the letter.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Just to add to your point.. My visa consultant suggested that my wife should take IELTS and score 4.5 band individually (as minimum) and said that will be required at DAIC Stage. Please can anyone suggest the best possible way or point to any guidelines? Btw, I have submitted skill assessment application with documents to VETASSESS and waiting to hear from them. I m a newbie here, please help!

Bhaskar, India


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear members,

My wife completed her degree from PUNE UNIVERSITY in DISTANT MODE in BA (Special English, Social Work & Public Administration). 

So, she was never to any college since its a distance mode.

And also her Degree Certificate didn't mention which medium she has studied, but she told me that she did that in English Medium. Since she had "Special English" as her subject, can this be implied that she did in English Medium to proove the CO?

Please suggest. I am not sure whether the Pune University itself will give any letter to her regarding the medium of study, since she didn't attended any college.

Thanks
Parag Joshi


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

You can provide a letter from University saying that your mode of education was in English. I did the same. If you are not getting this letter IELTS is needed with 4.5 score


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> You can provide a letter from University saying that your mode of education was in English. I did the same. If you are not getting this letter IELTS is needed with 4.5 score


I know that i've to provide the letter, but the whole point is that, am not sure, since the education was in distant mode, whether the University will directly provide the letter or not.

Any body from PUNE UNIVERSITY has obtained the letter from University directly?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I suggest you contact the University and find out instead of wondering if they will assist or not.


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

OzWay said:


> GODDESS in my case


Goddess, Haha. 
GOoD-ONE

Am sure they all must be bound by a clear set of rules, and obviously need to ensure that the Cert is from the Univ / College mentioned in the Edu Quals.


----------



## eddieros (May 17, 2011)

As I understand the information in the booklet 6, it is the "overall band score" of 4,5 or higher that counts. Then it will be ok with 5,0 4,0 5,0 and 4,0. This is for the dependant or partner, the main applicant still needs 6,0 on each part of the IELTS.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

amittal said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Need help. My CO has also asked for the proof of functional english for my wife. I have submitted the following:
> 
> ...


Hi, so what did you do eventually? You got her to take the IELTS?


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*agree*



Pradiprn said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be much easier for you to get your wife to write the IETLS and get the threshold scores. its a more secure option
> 
> ...


Agree with Pradip's above point....
Its tough to get a Letter certified from a Mumbai Univ official unless you really know an inside person or set of inside folks ....

Best Way is to prep for IELTS general and crack it; and in my opinion IELTS should not need a coaching/tuition ..... but you can still avail of it in Mumbai.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Agree with Pradip's above point....
> Its tough to get a Letter certified from a Mumbai Univ official unless you really know an inside person or set of inside folks ....
> 
> Best Way is to prep for IELTS general and crack it; and in my opinion IELTS should not need a coaching/tuition ..... but you can still avail of it in Mumbai.


What is the current threshold ielts/pte-a score criteria for a partner on 189/190?


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> What is the current threshold ielts/pte-a score criteria for a partner on 189/190?


hi Kodaan,

I think the safe IELTS score for spouse/secondary applicant would be overall band of 6.0 - 
meaning the total score; not individual compulsion of 6+ in each test.....

People do end up scoring even higher - if they practice really hard; and take multiple mock-tests for the IELTS.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi Kodaan,
> 
> I think the safe IELTS score for spouse/secondary applicant would be overall band of 6.0 -
> meaning the total score; not individual compulsion of 6+ in each test.....
> ...


 I mean to ask; What is the current OFFICIAL IELTS/PTE-A score accepted for a partner by IMMI AUS.
Thanks for the help..


----------



## deepika11355 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Sandeepraj,
I hope u might have been through now with all the procedure of getting the PR. Can you help me with the same thing of getting a letter from Mumbai university or a letter from the college on their letter head would work. Which would be a safer option to go with. Your help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

deepika11355 said:


> Hi Sandeepraj,
> I hope u might have been through now with all the procedure of getting the PR. Can you help me with the same thing of getting a letter from Mumbai university or a letter from the college on their letter head would work. Which would be a safer option to go with. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Consider PTE academic for spouse functional English as it is only overall 30 with all bands.

Running around university and spending lot of time is difficult task.

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------

